# network interface eth0 does not exist

## Nio84

Salve... ho compilato il kernel , ho messo grub tutto funziona ma l'eternet no.... 

in fase di avvio prima del login da shell mi dice :

```
 network interface eth0 does not exist 

please verufi harware or kernel module (driver)

ERROR: cannot start netmount as met.eth0 could not start 

```

Allora io ho fatto il kernel usando genkernel e poi l'ho sfoltito (forse un po troppo) e devo aver inattivato qualcosa che invece serviva...

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 18d0 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0380000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f0100000-f01fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040000000-00000000401fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: 40200000-403fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040400000-00000000405fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040600000-00000000407fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: 40800000-409fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040a00000-0000000040bfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f0604000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=11, subordinate=11, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18e8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18dc [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18d8 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18c0 [size=16]

   Memory at f0604400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e025

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c072

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

   Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [c0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number 7e-2e-89-ff-ff-54-24-00

```

Come scheda ethernet ho questa marvell tecnology.....io per essere sicuro avevo compilato builtin tutta la roba marvell che avevo trovato relativa a ethernet..... ma non funziona lo stesso ........

Poi ecco una domanda ...leggendo le guide uno impara la differenza tra compilare builtin o come modulo ....ma se poi il kernel non se li sa attivare da solo quando ne ha bisogno .. uno deve ricordarsi tutti i nomi dei moduli che ha compilato e fargli fare il load editando il file di configurazione e inserendo il nome del modulo??E allora che utilità c'è?

----------

## oRDeX

dovrebbe essere il modulo che si chiama sky2...nella config del kernel mi pare lo chiami marvel yukon 2...

Ovviamente sta nel menù dei drivers!

----------

## Nio84

ho il kernel 2.6.34 

device-drivers---> network device support ---> ethernet 10 or 100 o 1000 ,Mbit ----> non c'è 

Edit   TROVATO  

device-drivers---> network device support ---> ethernet 1000 mbit ----> Sys connect yokon2 

Ma non esiste un motore di ricerca per ste cose? cioè se uno deve mettersi  a controllare ogni singola voce di ogni menu' submenu' e cosi via ci sta fino a vecchiaia....

ma poi io saro niubbo...non capiro nulla ma...... yokon2 è solo per la marwell cioè scriverci Marvell yokon2 no eh? Ma come è possibole che dei programmatori non pensino a ste cose!

----------

## Onip

premi / in menuconfig e cerca il termine che ti serve

----------

## .:deadhead:.

questo aiuta  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-440468.html

----------

## oRDeX

o fai un grosso grep nei sorgenti del kernel  :Very Happy: 

----------

